# what's more scary to you?



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

Both are actually very dangerous to humans, the top picture(actually the bottom ones the top is a yellow garden spider) is a banana spider, and obviously the lower is a tiger. for some reason people actually keep these as pets. The danger is different from each, the spider is small and its possible to not know about it until it bits you, its has a very powerful neurotoxin which can kill you. The tiger on the other hand can chase you down and will rip in to you with its claws, but its method is to bite the neck to suffocate its pray.

-----------------------------------------------------

Brazilian wandering spider(deadly banana spider)... I guess doing an image search doesn't actually give you any accuracy. thanx smalltowngirl


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The spider D:


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I voted tiger. If I were trapped in a room with a tiger and a spider, I would of course be more terrified of the tiger, knowing it could easily rip my face off and tear me to shreds. :afr


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Definitely the tiger. It actually wants to eat my flesh, unlike a spider who probably wants to keep away from me just as badly as I want to keep away from it. Also, a tiger can't be conveniently exterminated with a swift blow from a rolled-up newspaper


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

SPIDER !!!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Definitely the tiger.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

The spider, seeing as I want to own a tiger someday.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Your Crazy said:


> The spider, seeing as I want to own a tiger someday.


I'm assuming the tiger will be trained or you'll be torn to shreds. :teeth :blank


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

I voted spider, but it depends on the situation.

Just from looking at the pictures, the tiger looks cute and fluffy and like I'd want to pet it, whereas the spider makes my flesh creep just by looking at it.

On the other hand, if I had to pick one of them to be in the room with me right now, I'd obviously choose the spider, as I could easily outrun it. (Or have someone smash its nasty, alien-looking body with a large, heavy object.)


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Tiger.

I'd rather be poisoned than ripped apart.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

The spider picture made me jump so I voted spider.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

Spiders are way more scary. They can attack you without you even knowing about it, tigers are not so sneaky. I was bit by a Brown Recluse a few years ago, and didn't even know it until I was rushed to the hospital. Tiger attacks, in my opinion are much easier to avoid.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

Tiger. If the spider starts harassing you you can always just stand on it. Try standing on a tiger and see how far that gets you


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I think a loose tiger would be a lot more horrifying.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think the spider just has a more eww factor than a scary one. If I saw a loose tiger near me, I would definitely say the tiger would be more scary.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

One of them crushes you, and the other one can be crushed by you...


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

thewall said:


> Tiger.
> 
> I'd rather be poisoned than ripped apart.


:ditto



Duke of Prunes said:


> One of them crushes you, and the other one can be crushed by you...


Nicely stated. :yes


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

i guess the tiger, but neither really


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

Personally I think the spider would be more of a problem. its more likely that you would encounter the spider than the tiger, they come shipped with bananas so you never really know, the tiger would most likely be a problem if you were in asia or africa and you would know if this thing is there once it starts to make noise, the spider is very quiet and you never really know if its under some dresser or hiding some place. though most spiders would actually run away from people this particular spider is actually not afraid and will come after you to attack, its not as small as i made it sound too, it grows to be as big as your hand and the poison can kill you. Though i think the cytotoxic venom is more nasty as it just kills all the cells and leaves a bad wound that wouldn't be much different than a tiger taking a bit out of you leg or arm, this spider is more deadly you would be paralyzed and die like a snake bit. The tiger would really only be a problem if you were in the jungle and it considered you food, it would probably be all over if it got you by the neck, though again its less likely than having to deal with the spider, the tigers are also hunted by humans, they actually learn and remember and are more likely to fear a human and run away than go after it as food, we're just not its usual pray. I think it would be interesting to see the outcome of a battle between the spider and the tiger, if your ever trapped in a room with both just use something to throw the spider at the tiger, if it bites the tiger the tiger will die after some time and then you can come after the spider and try and kill it. The most scary animal is the human. 








(human heads you can eat, its made from bread)


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Your Crazy said:


> The spider, seeing as I want to own a tiger someday.


ever heard of siegfried and roy? still want to own a tiger?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If I was confronted by both I'd be more scared of the Tiger but since none have ever crossed my path I voted Spider. :b


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Can't step on a tiger.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I voted tiger because it would be more likely to kill me but im afraid of spiders so both really.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Going with tiger



Knife said:


> Definitely the tiger. It actually wants to eat my flesh, unlike a spider who probably wants to keep away from me just as badly as I want to keep away from it. Also, a tiger can't be conveniently exterminated with a swift blow from a rolled-up newspaper


Couldn't have said it better lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

A tiger could rip my **** off.

And well, certain spiders could hurt me really badly.

But a tiger could rip my **** off.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I voted spider as more scary because they can actually be in my house whereas the only time I ever come across tigers is at the zoo.

As for that picture, are you sure that's a banana spider? It looks a lot more like a yellow garden spider. They're harmless. We have them in our garden, and I've taken pictures of them before.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Spider is scarier. The tiger is cute and probably won't kill you if you throw some food its way and make a run for it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Spider, I hate bugs!


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

spider! at least you can always tell exactly where the tiger is...


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Encounter a spider, give it the sandshoe treatment.Encounter a tiger, better hope he's eaten and not hungry. So I'd definitely have more to fear from a tiger.:roll


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Spider because they are anywhere and everywhere. Tigers are at the zoo in cages and I don't think I will encounter any


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

tigers are pretty


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't come from a part of the world where spiders pose much of a threat really. But I don't stand a chance against a tiger. I would much sooner see a spider approach than a tiger LOL


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd have to go with the spider. Theres just something creepy about them.....Eeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Tiger, definitely. I can squash the spider:bat


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

Spider!

I haven't had a tiger pop out of a drain while washing my hands.

I haven't had a tiger fall out from my sun visor in my car when i pulled it down and was doing 65mph.

I haven't had a tiger appear inches from my face while I'm lying on my bed in the dark, and I suddenly realize it was there when my iPod screen lit up.

AHH! The spiders have made me such a wreck. :afr

(LMAO thinking about it now though!)


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Spider looks scarier in a photo. But I bet if you were in a room with an actual tiger or spider, you'd feel about a million times more scared with the tiger.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

oooooooo, tough one but I chose "tiger", cuz that has the potential to do more damage, a spider just looks scary but I could easily get away from it while with a tiger I could easily get torn apart.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't step on or run from the tiger so it has to be tiger.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

i will throw some meat to the tiger and then he will be my friend and we can fry up the spider nomnomnom =]


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

tree1609 said:


> Spiders are way more scary. They can attack you without you even knowing about it, tigers are not so sneaky. I was bit by a Brown Recluse a few years ago, and didn't even know it until I was rushed to the hospital. Tiger attacks, in my opinion are much easier to avoid.


Yeah.... right. :um


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm more scared of the spider because of how it looks but i could probably kill the spider lol where as i'd have to run from the tiger, and i'm not very good at that


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Im not likely to come into contact with the tiger. I did find one of those spiders dead in a box of bananas when I worked in a produce department. I could have been bitten by one of those on a daily basis.

The tiger is definitely more dangerous. But I don't necessarily feel any fear with a tiger like I do with a spider. Neither one in containment scares me.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

Even seeing a picture of a spider scares me so much I start shaking.

So, definitely a spider.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm arachnophobic. I learned how to fight a tiger from manswers lol.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Depends on the nature of the encounter. I can outrun a spider but if I find one in my bedsheets yuckers.


----------



## Pileo (Mar 24, 2010)

Spider. I don't care much about the dying part as much as I care about the seconds before hand. With a spider; it lives in your home, it violates your space, it surprises the crap out of you, then it won't die, when it finally dies, you can't help but try to find more because you don't want to through that again for awhile.

With a tiger, assuming it's a wild cat from Asia, you're violating its space and at least you go with the dignity that were were killed by giant apex predator and not a dinky little spider the size of your toenail. Imagine going into the after life telling _that_ story.


----------

